
A short list of notable sessions of Microsoft Build 2019 - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/buildup-to-microsoft-build-2019-cb0c1f75aa76
======
mikece
Lots of emphasis on AI and computer vision... we're a long way from the days
of Microsoft __only __caring about selling Windows and Office.

